# success in putting weight on



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Chicken, Broccoli, & wild rice........YUM! Lucky dog!
He's eating like a king! How much weight has he gained? 
Sounds like your goal for him is in sight now!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I haven't weighed him in about 2 weeks. I'll do it tomorrow, except it is hard to hold him in my arms to weigh him. Hubbie is off tomorrow. I'll make him do it.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

Is he sick? or just under weight in your opinion...

If he's healthy I wouldn't worry...


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I enjoyed hearing about Jazz's scrumptious meals! Is ensure ok for a dog? I thought there were vitamins they can get too much of?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> I thought I would report our experiment. It worked for us.


It works for me too, O/W. I'm tired of cooking for myself! 

I'll be moving to California soon. U can expect me next week sometime!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think it can be harder to put on weight than to take it off. Stella was under weight when I got her. In 5 months I have put 5lbs on her and like her at this weight. I changed to Wellness Core Grain Free topped with Honest Kitchen for the morning meal and Raw for the evening . Lots of raw eggs too.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Countryboy said:


> It works for me too, O/W. I'm tired of cooking for myself!
> 
> I'll be moving to California soon. U can expect me next week sometime!


Can you swing by me and my gang on the way by?....we are tired of the weather and would love to go on all the long hikes Outwest goes on with her trio in the glorious weather. Hope you have a big house!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Ensure is some good stuff. When my dad was fighting cancer, he had 2 cans a day and it helped him to maintain his weight and energy.

Countryboy: You are moving to CA for good? Where in CA?


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Countryboy: You are moving to CA for good? Where in CA?


I think he is planning on Outwest's house.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

outwest said:


> a gravy ladle of chicken gravy, ....... a handful of shredded chicken, some left over broccoli and about a half a cup of leftover wildrice mix. He ate every bite licking his chops afterwards.


And I don't blame him a bit! Mmmmmm.... lol

'Pologies S/P, I was being cryptic again. A fault of mine.  

I was suffering from hunger pangs, I think.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

We are moving in... Rhett does the first rinse and I wash dishes... Pretty good at laundry too!! Rhett's folding skills are improving


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Tonight we had leftovers...... 

Jazzy is at a handlers getting to know her. I pick him up tomorrow. She was going to give him raw along with the food I sent since she feeds raw. I suspect he was pigging out over there. I only give raw treats. I hope he will be satisfied with his regular fare at home! 

Countryboy, I might throw you a raw chicken leg if you are good. And, yes, it is nice Spring weather. You will get some soon.


----------

